# Messing around in 1/16 sale live steam



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

About 2 years ago I picked up a broken Ertl Millennium Froelich tractor fairly cheap. 









It was missing a binch of details, So I decided to make something else out of it. Since I have a vertical boiler here, I decided that a Westinghouse traction engine would be just the ticket.









Tonight I finally got my butt off dead center and actually started on it. I decided the easiest course was to re-use most of the diecast Froelich frame. It won't be a perfect scale model as it will be mirror image, but I think it's gonna work out just fine anyway.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat project! Do keep us posted. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Patience is a virtue. One I don't have much of. I went searching for the boiler today. And didn't find it. I did, however, find my old Jensen 25. Rather a shame to break a complete engine, but, like I said, it was here...... 









I flipped the three countershafts, so that it is 'right'. It was a pain in the butt getting everything to mesh with no slop or bind because the Ertl "bearings" are just simple straps with a lot of play. I'm debating with myself whether I want to take about 1/2" off the nose because Westinghouse engines didn't have all that overhang 









I managed to salvage the Froelich steering gear by extending the steering shaft with brass tube. The drive belt is a rubber band from Giant Eagle's produce department. It will do for testing anyway.... 









Upon checking the measurements it has been decided that the scale is closer to 1", maybe I'll eventually look at resin dollhouse figures for a suitable operator. 

And, for those who are asking, "What as this to do with trains?" The gentleman who designed these traction engines was the father of the OTHER Westinghouse - the one who did the air brake thing


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I love tractors to..keep the pictures comming mik


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Instead of chopping off the frame overhang at the front, how about moving the front wheels and engine forward on the frame? That way your boiler doesn't end up quite so far aft. In the prototype pic, the boiler is mounted just ahead of the rear axle, but on the model your boiler is centered over the top of the axle due to the space taken up by the larger engine. If you take advantage of that extra frame length and slide everything forward, your operator will a bit more room to work without having to worry about falling off the back. It might also help a bit with stability too. Either way, great project!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. The centerline of the boiler is actually 3/8" ahead of the axle - about the same percentage as the prototype.. The photo angle just doesn't show it very well. 










The visual problem I have is mostly from the Jensen rods being too long, while the Westinghouse engine was much more compact. One of the original advertising points was it could be turned in the same space as a horsecart. Lengthening the wheelbase would make that worse. A fake crosshead guide made from 1/2" copper may help. But I'm not sure that I have a piece left here, and most places won't sell you 2".


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, in the photo you can distinctly see the firebox extending down in front of the axle, right up against it perhaps, but definitely ahead of it. The drawing, on the other hand, has the boiler practically centered over it, as on the model. I suppose there may have been different variations of the design? Judging by the fact that both rear wheels are geared in the drawing, I assume there wasn't actually a continuous axle between the rear wheels, as it would have had to pass through the boiler, firebox, or ashpan if there was. 

I think the fake crosshead guide will definitely help with the appearance of the engine, if you can get your hands on the material.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The Westinghouse boiler was a watertube design. So the ashpan part (below the grates) was just the sheetmetal shell. I'll use strip brass to make a 'skirt' after I get the boiler installed











http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j371/AlleghenyValley/Westinghouseboiler.png


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Today was nice between rain showers, so I worked on other stuff most of the day. I still manged to get a few things done. I started on the rear 'suspension' It's more for looks than anything. I still need to add a top and bottom strap and 2 long vertival bolts to each side









I also bobbed the nose. Now it looks more like a Westinghouse.









I'll probably hook up the steering chains yet this evening. It should only take 10 or 15 minutes


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

MIK; 

It's coming along nicely. Should be a real joy to run. My mentor for steam was a traction man. He really taught me well. Since most traction engineers had no company shop force to rely on, they were pretty well versed on the maintenance and repair procedures for their engines as well as running them. 

The only time I ran traction, I opened the throttle and the cylinder was on dead center. (Joke was on me! That is a rare occurance.) The regular engineer showed me how to use the flywheel to safely move the cylinder off dead center, and we commenced threshing again. That was the ten ton Frick used in the threshing exhibit during Pennsylvania Dutch Days at the old Hershey Park (1967). 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 1st weekend in August, Portersville, Pa. you can get dirty all you want... 









As for the Westinghouse model steering will be... interesting. As in 32 full turns of the steering wheel 'lock to lock' on an engine that's geared rather high? Prototypical, yes. Easy to do with that tiny wheel? hahaha.....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

MIK; 

Looks like fun. Got another event closer to home on that same weekend, but I'll have to keep it in mind "just in case." 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Day 4: Boiler still in hiding

Steering chains are hooked up. It takes 32 full turns of the steering wheel from full left to full right. Prototypical, but maybe not very practical. I may need to consider a larger winding drum.









I happened to have a bit of 21/32 brass tube - A sliding fit right over the cylinder. Once epoxied in place it will be a dandy crosshead guide.









Still longer than the prototype, and skinnier too, but IMO a big improvement


----------



## vmsysprog (Jul 2, 2008)

Neat idea. Are you able to use the transmission gears that originally came with the model?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vmsysprog on 30 Apr 2011 05:23 AM 
.... Are you able to use the transmission gears that originally came with the model? 

We'll find out soon enough how long they hold up. Lol!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Boiler found!!!

This was the very first one I ever built... almost 30 years ago. If it looks a little rough and scruffy, that might be why. IMO it's a little (ok, over an inch) tall, So I may have to come up with a 'plan B'....


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Boiler shortened. $14 for silver solder.

















I haven't found the top part. It was a cut down 2" copper reducer. So I priced a new one... ouch!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow,,, looking good


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mik, 
this is an interesting project. Road steam is even more challenging than rail, due to the higher and more random friction/resistance. Don't be disappointed if it does not run first time, tweaking is part of the fun. Good luck! 
Regards


----------

